# PMs to Mods, etc.



## Gillian Schuler

I just wanted to add a post to a thread that Connie just locked, so couldn't.

There's only one answer to this. Post some interesting training relevant threads. I know it's difficult. My humour sometimes would propel me to write something really evil but then I think about it and don't. 

There are a number of things that could be posted in the aid of training. This seems to have been so neglected lately.

It's a pity that some people on the forum are more interested in telling you what a lousy dog you've got that most people seem reluctant to post. 

Whatever sport you're doing, whatever breed you've got, it's no shame to be proud of it. I do Schutzhund and enjoy it. At the moment things are at a stillstand what with work, renovations, club problems, etc.

I'd enjoy doing Ring, Mondio, Agility, SAR, Avalanche (can't ski down the mountains only cross-country!!) 

Don't knock each other's sport - it's not fair. And be glad of the Cops out there with their dogs doing their best to protect us.

Jesus, I sound like a preacher. :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Angie Stark

*Re: Whining, PMs to Mods, etc.*

Im new here and have seen some of what you mentioned. It would be nice if things didn't get out of hand and all crticism was constructive.
I have videos of my dog his first couple of times at PP training that I first considered to share and get thoughts because Im new but after seeing some of these posts....Ill just hold off a while.


----------



## todd pavlus

Gillian Schuler said:


> I just wanted to add a post to a thread that Connie just locked, so couldn't.
> 
> There's only one answer to this. Post some interesting training relevant threads. I know it's difficult. My humour sometimes would propel me to write something really evil but then I think about it and don't.
> 
> There are a number of things that could be posted in the aid of training. This seems to have been so neglected lately.
> 
> It's a pity that some people on the forum are more interested in telling you what a lousy dog you've got that most people seem reluctant to post.
> 
> Whatever sport you're doing, whatever breed you've got, it's no shame to be proud of it. I do Schutzhund and enjoy it. At the moment things are at a stillstand what with work, renovations, club problems, etc.
> 
> I'd enjoy doing Ring, Mondio, Agility, SAR, Avalanche (can't ski down the mountains only cross-country!!)
> 
> Don't knock each other's sport - it's not fair. And be glad of the Cops out there with their dogs doing their best to protect us.
> 
> Jesus, I sound like a preacher. :roll::roll::roll:


I'll drink to that =D>:-D


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Look at the moon tonight - I'll be toasting you with a Malt Whisky :grin:

Angie, just post the videos!! There are a lot of experienced people on here who will give you serious advice and won't mock you. I can vouch for that.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Gillian Schuler said:


> Angie, just post the videos!! There are a lot of experienced people on here who will give you serious advice and won't mock you. I can vouch for that.


There really are, Angie. And if you have been around for a while, reading, you know who they are. There are also knowledgeable people who are general pains, too, but grab their info and run. Who needs to engage with the general-pain part? :lol: If you ask the general pains an actual question and don't respond to their BS, they will actually answer you. (Pretend it's a bunch of kids doing an initiation. It is.)

And there are a few that you probably already know what they're going to say anyway, and you know it's not personal, and who cares.


----------



## Anne Vaini

Connie Sutherland said:


> And there are a few that you probably already know what they're going to say anyway, and you know it's not personal, and who cares.


Right! :mrgreen: I've been hearing about how I need to get a "real" dog for a couple years. Always makes me laugh or smile. I train in a different venue too, and dabble in the protection sports if/when I happen to have a dog that can do it. 

Go for it! There is so much experience here, it's worth it! (You can always block the people you don't want to see)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Bunch of crybabys anyway. OH NO !! Someone who I don't know or give a shit about might say something. THE HORRORS.

Stark, you might just be too sensitive for this forum. Man up, or check out the pet forums. The rest of you, train your dog and post a video.


----------



## Anne Vaini

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Bunch of crybabys anyway. OH NO !! Someone who I don't know or give a shit about might say something. THE HORRORS.
> 
> Stark, you might just be too sensitive for this forum. Man up, or check out the pet forums. The rest of you, train your dog and post a video.


Don't listen to Jeff. He stayed out in the desert sun a little too long.  But if you wait until he posts something with content, it usually is worth reading.


----------



## Chris McDonald

Man you are a preacher. Id tell you that you’re steeping over the line if I didn’t think you were right. Overall well put. Leave it up to a European to get all sensitive and logical and stuff, man I hate that. 
The other thing is if your gona preach to an American site you should go get a camera, just because they don’t do it in other countries is a piss poor excuse here. 
I have respect for them and am glad the cops are out there but it’s a sham not to call it like it is. It’s a working dog site if the dog sucks it sucks, let’s not pretend, and when someone runs into a dumpster its funny.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I just hate the fact that they are too weak and afraid to post a stupid ****ing video. If your pathetic world so wrapped up in how good/bad/terrible your dog is, then get the **** out of dogsports or whatever fantasy PP crap you are into and start paying attention to politics or some shit like that.

It really gets old when you start accomadating those who need a fantasy life on a forum. Get some friends for Gods sake.

All of my friends are non dog people. They have read this forum from time to time, and wonder what the **** is wrong. THen I tell them that people actually run to the moderators and cry about what is being said. They all have said that they hope to God that those people aren't raising children.

HA HA

Oh, I forgot, they wonder why **** is *** out, when you know exactly what was said anyway. I told them it is so children don't see it, and they ask if the kids are retards or something. : )


----------



## Angie Stark

Are you freakin serious! Now you're attacking me??!! Unbelievable.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Chris McDonald said:


> Man you are a preacher. Id tell you that you’re steeping over the line if I didn’t think you were right. Overall well put. Leave it up to a European to get all sensitive and logical and stuff, man I hate that.
> The other thing is if your gona preach to an American site you should go get a camera, just because they don’t do it in other countries is a piss poor excuse here.
> I have respect for them and am glad the cops are out there but it’s a sham not to call it like it is. It’s a working dog site if the dog sucks it sucks, let’s not pretend, and when someone runs into a dumpster its funny.


Photos will be upcoming - whether this will change the situation on bitching, etc., is in the stars!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Angie Stark said:


> Are you freakin serious! Now you're attacking me??!! Unbelievable.





Connie Sutherland said:


> .... There are also knowledgeable people who are general pains, too, but grab their info and run. Who needs to engage with the general-pain part? :lol: If you ask the general pains an actual question and don't respond to their BS, they will actually answer you. (Pretend it's a bunch of kids doing an initiation. It is.)
> 
> And there are a few that you probably already know what they're going to say anyway, and you know it's not personal, and who cares.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Angie Stark said:


> Are you freakin serious! Now you're attacking me??!! Unbelievable.


Hi Angie,

Jeff wasn't attacking you. He sometimes over does the sarcasm and he doesn't do subtle well. He's "almost" likable in person 

Go ahead and post your videos. There are enough encouraging people here and you can just ignore the A-holes.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> ... They have read this forum from time to time, and wonder what the **** is wrong. THen I tell them that people actually run to the moderators ....


They generally post first, often a few thousand times, give up when they are unable to keep a thread on any kind of topic for the personal BS and attacks, and THEN PM a mod with "What the hell?" :lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Send them to the Army!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

See ?? Stark is a crybaby. Pet forums it is. Always the ones with the big drooler dogs. So sensitive, so useless.

Trust me on this, you do not interest me enough to attack, although you need to read up a bit to make sure that you have your definitions right. Seems you are lost there a bit as well.

Shouldn't you just be searching the forum for information on housebreaking and basic OB ?? I think Leerburg has some videos you could watch. THis is the big boys house.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

OMG. :roll:

Enough is enough.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

You let them on here. Admit it, it is funny.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

In Vino Veritas!!!


----------



## Angie Stark

=;You're a d**k. You dont know me or a damn thing about me. Do you have nothing to do but cause trouble? Im done.



Jeff Oehlsen said:


> See ?? Stark is a crybaby. Pet forums it is. Always the ones with the big drooler dogs. So sensitive, so useless.
> 
> Trust me on this, you do not interest me enough to attack, although you need to read up a bit to make sure that you have your definitions right. Seems you are lost there a bit as well.
> 
> Shouldn't you just be searching the forum for information on housebreaking and basic OB ?? I think Leerburg has some videos you could watch. THis is the big boys house.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Gillian Schuler said:


> In Vino Veritas!!!



So you're saying they're all drunk? Hmmm .... :neutral:

Yeah, that does make more sense than the perpetual-initiation theory ....


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Angie Stark said:


> =;You're a d**k. You dont know me or a damn thing about me. Do you have nothing to do but cause trouble? Im done.


Engaging like this with silly BS is the opposite of what I meant about "ignore." ](*,)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Did you intentionally put the asterisks in the word Dick ??? That should be enough for the boot.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Did you intentionally put the asterisks in the word Dick ??? That should be enough for the boot.





:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jason Moore

Angie, Jeff has gotten under my skin a few times. Mostly about my AB pups. LOL
When he says. Get rid of that clown dog and get a real one. What he really means is. Jason it may be a little more difficult to find a good ab but with hard work and determination you can find one and title it some day. Hugs and kisses Jeff. LMAO


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Jason Moore said:


> Stark Jeff has gotten under my skin a few times. Mostly about my AB pups. LOL
> When he says. Get rid of that clown dog and get a real one. What he really means is. Jason it may be a little more difficult to find a good ab but with hard work and determination you can find one and title it some day. Hugs and kisses Jeff. LMAO



Nice translating skills!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jason Moore

Connie Sutherland said:


> Nice translating skills!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thank you!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Oh please, she is a pedigree databaser for sure. LOL

THat is almost what I was saying, but you left out the part where I said get a Mal and have some fun. That way you have best of both your worlds. big fat and drooly, and weird and fast and jumpy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> THat is almost what I was saying, but you left out the part where I said get a Mal and have some fun. That way you have best of both your worlds. big fat and drooly, and weird and fast and jumpy.



...."Hugs and Kisses, Jeff"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

What can I say ?? It is important to identify the people on the board that are just not going to make it, and then poke them.....in the brain with a stick......metaphorically speaking.


----------



## Jason Moore

While we are on the subject of pm's to mods etc. is Mr Lee pm'ing any one else with stupid fkn nonsense bs and unprovoked I might add lol. Man he wants some one to buy a dog. Lets pool our money and buy one so atleast one of his dogs will have a good home. We can give it to peta or somthing.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Jason Moore said:


> While we are on the subject of pm's to mods etc. is Mr Lee pm'ing any one else with stupid fkn nonsense bs and unprovoked I might add lol. Man he wants some one to buy a dog. Lets pool our money and buy one so atleast one of his dogs will have a good home. We can give it to peta or somthing.



He's PMing ME???????

I saw Jason's post for you...If you don't know who Elmer Keith is, then you don't know guns.
__________________
Lee Robinson, M.S. Animal Sciences
http://www.chimerakennels.com 

What do I need to know. When I have a problem, I point the gun, I pull the trigger I bury the victim in the backyard...no more problem LOL


----------



## Lee Robinson

Jason Moore said:


> While we are on the subject of pm's to mods etc. is Mr Lee pm'ing any one else with stupid fkn nonsense bs and unprovoked I might add lol. Man he wants some one to buy a dog. Lets pool our money and buy one so atleast one of his dogs will have a good home. We can give it to peta or somthing.


Jason's just crying that I might have offended some PO by saying Elmer Keith knew more about guns than all the POs on this forum combined. Instead of crying that I might have offended someone, he should just do a little research on Elmer Keith and see why I would say that. The man invented the 357 magnun, the 41 magnum, and the 44 magnum. He also did extensive work in bullet design for handgun hunting as well as significant research and inspections on rifles for police and military work as well as with firearm manufacturers. He has written probably about 10 books or so on firearms as well...and was in instructor on the use of firearms and gun safety. His rounds were often developed for use by police during the 30's...when the 38 wasn't able to meet the needs of PO dealing with tough times during the great depression era...although he continued his research, gunsmithing, and correspondent work with S & W and other firearm manufacturers for decades.* No reasonable PO would be offended by being compared to someone of Elmer Keith's stature*.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

So he is not the one that never can catch the wascally wabbit ??

Your still an idiot. Degree or no degree. I can't imagine how badly you hurt your dog business with the foolishness you barf out. Just think, in twenty years, you might actually breed some stock that has it all, but no one on the planet will want to buy one from you.

Too much.


----------



## Anne Jones

Gotta go PM the mods.....Jeff's at it AGAIN! Some people never change.......thank god! This place would be very uninteresting if it wern't for Jeff's posts.... Oh, and all the good info shared, inspite of all the BS. Gotta love this forum


----------



## Lee Robinson

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So he is not the one that never can catch the wascally wabbit ??
> 
> Your still an idiot. Degree or no degree.


Jeff, you're assuming that the outspoken few that are "clicks" that may have a "click" or two here actually matter to the logical people in the world. The truth of the matter is I have recieved a number of messages that are supportive from people that just don't want to argue on a public forum. And, the truth of the matter is I am the one that spoke with facts and research on the subject. You throw out some nonsense about toy guns while people are in conversations about kids having bb gun wars as if it is a safe behavior. You need some common sense Jeff. The truth is...some people actually like having the facts. You said kids can tell the difference between a toy firearm and a real one when in fact, you yourself probably couldn't tell in some cases. After all, it is obvious you're not educated very well in firearms. You don't even know of someone like Elmer Keith, who is one of the most well known and respected firearm designers and developers of the magnum rounds. Given your apparent lack of knowledge, I am certain I have a few that you wouldn't recognize as real...that is until they went BANG and you shot yourself. Guns are not toys. They are tools, and they deserve respectful and educated handling.


----------



## Steve Strom

Connie Sutherland said:


> "Clicks" ?


Cliques.


----------



## Chris McDonald

Angie Stark said:


> Are you freakin serious! Now you're attacking me??!! Unbelievable.


 
You did ask for it


----------



## Chris McDonald

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You let them on here. Admit it, it is funny.


I will. When it is it is


----------



## Chris McDonald

You know Gillian started all this shit, He’s a trouble maker. Small hilly country trouble maker


----------



## Chris McDonald

Lee Robinson said:


> Jason's just crying that I might have offended some PO by saying Elmer Keith knew more about guns than all the POs on this forum combined. Instead of crying that I might have offended someone, he should just do a little research on Elmer Keith and see why I would say that. The man invented the 357 magnun, the 41 magnum, and the 44 magnum. He also did extensive work in bullet design for handgun hunting as well as significant research and inspections on rifles for police and military work as well as with firearm manufacturers. He has written probably about 10 books or so on firearms as well...and was in instructor on the use of firearms and gun safety. His rounds were often developed for use by police during the 30's...when the 38 wasn't able to meet the needs of PO dealing with tough times during the great depression era...although he continued his research, gunsmithing, and correspondent work with S & W and other firearm manufacturers for decades.* No reasonable PO would be offended by being compared to someone of Elmer Keith's stature*.


 
And where the HELL did this guy come from? Get back under your rock, who ever gave him a computer?


----------



## Craig Wood

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Did you intentionally put the asterisks in the word Dick ??? That should be enough for the boot.



dick dick dick
Just checking LOL


----------



## Jason Moore

Lee Robinson said:


> Jason's just crying that I might have offended some PO by saying Elmer Keith knew more about guns than all the POs on this forum combined. Instead of crying that I might have offended someone, he should just do a little research on Elmer Keith and see why I would say that. The man invented the 357 magnun, the 41 magnum, and the 44 magnum. He also did extensive work in bullet design for handgun hunting as well as significant research and inspections on rifles for police and military work as well as with firearm manufacturers. He has written probably about 10 books or so on firearms as well...and was in instructor on the use of firearms and gun safety. His rounds were often developed for use by police during the 30's...when the 38 wasn't able to meet the needs of PO dealing with tough times during the great depression era...although he continued his research, gunsmithing, and correspondent work with S & W and other firearm manufacturers for decades.* No reasonable PO would be offended by being compared to someone of Elmer Keith's stature*.


They would probably take offense if they you was the one making the statement. Hoofkingray for the number one useless facts presenter of the year on the working dog forum. And to think we are only a little over half way through and your already the winner. You must really be proud. I'll get in contact with my local trophy making shop and get started right away making it. But I'll need your shipping address to get that out to you asap. And I wasn't crying about it lmfao you pm'd me your the one curled up like a little baby in the floor balling your little eyes out because no one will buy your dogs or your bs that you post on here. You might wana get a new stick as well cause the one in your a s s has stirred enough crap for today and is probably about to break.


----------



## Chris Michalek

I wonder how many of you mirror the personality of your dogs? I can see it...

Lee - Defensive and full of fluff
Jeff O - quick to bite but only for fun
Jim Nash - Serious mofo that will take a man down for real
Jason Moore - huh?
Me- time for another nap.
Mike Suttle - Serious, balanced always working
Howard Gaines - I would be a poodle if people wouldn't laugh


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I go to jail when I get serious, or have to leave the state. Better just for fun, although I have thought of bitch slapping the lips off a few dog people.

If it weren't for the fact that they would cry and act like they didn't deserve it, I probably would have. Bunch of high maintenance little ****ers for sure.

Gillian is a guy ?? Had me fooled with all the references to husbands and all.

Lee, you are still a dipshit. I didn't read what you wrote, but saw my name in there, so piss off. Ok, I read your shit, and you are even more clueless. When did I talk about guns again ?? I am not sure that elmer fudd references really count. God, you...... are.......dumb.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Craig, I saw dick dick dick and started humming Christmas themes in my head jingle bells, dick dick dick, bla bla bla bla blaaaaaaaaa. : )


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Jeff is making me feel uncomfortable, is there counselling available here


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I am qualified to help you. Tell me of your childhood, start with your memories around 4 years of age.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Jeff is making me feel uncomfortable, is there counselling available here



OMG. This made for the best burst-out-laughing I've had in many days. :lol:



Gerry, yes, we will have someone stop by and meet with anyone who feels anxious or depressed after Jeff-exposure.


----------



## James Downey

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Craig, I saw dick dick dick and started humming Christmas themes in my head jingle bells, dick dick dick, bla bla bla bla blaaaaaaaaa. : )


 
When I see dick...I usually say, put your weiner away!!!!...Jeff starts singing christmas songs, as if it were a gift from santa.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

My friends get mad at me when I used to go after people that suck. They told me that I should not hannibal lector them like that.

Gerry, I have never been that naughty on this board. You should see what happens when I do go after someone.....mentally. LOL GOOD TIMES

Hey, where did that drooly dog chick go ?? : )


----------



## leslie cassian

hmmm... which of my dogs am I most like

The big mean stupid one? the squirrley over sensitive Mali one?, or the ankle biting, big attitude, rug soiling, sassy little one?

Oh yeah, and don't tell anyone, but I have a huge crush on Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I was the guy that would stand over guys like you who were ****ing up the program and sing that exact song to them. Unlike you, dick is not a homoerotic thing for me. It's meaning is very clear, you are a jerk off.

So, go ahead, admit you are gay, otherwise, why are all those guys hanging it out for you to admire ?? Come out of the closet. =D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: 
Oh yeah, and don't tell anyone, but I have a huge crush on Jeff.

WHATEVER.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez

Jason Moore said:


> Angie, Jeff has gotten under my skin a few times. Mostly about my AB pups. LOL
> When he says. Get rid of that clown dog and get a real one. What he really means is. Jason it may be a little more difficult to find a good ab but with hard work and determination you can find one and title it some day. Hugs and kisses Jeff. LMAO



lolololo=D>=D>=D>=D>

That is perfect!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I am qualified to help you. Tell me of your childhood, start with your memories around 4 years of age.


I remember at around 4 yrs, waking up in Tijuana beside some fat lady smoking a cigar..blank after that till about 25.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

We could hang out.


----------



## Chris Michalek

This thread needs more man love


----------



## James Downey

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I was the guy that would stand over guys like you who were ****ing up the program and sing that exact song to them. Unlike you, dick is not a homoerotic thing for me. It's meaning is very clear, you are a jerk off.
> 
> So, go ahead, admit you are gay, otherwise, why are all those guys hanging it out for you to admire ?? Come out of the closet. =D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>


You would stand over guys like me? what kind of a guy is that?

And as for admitting I am gay, you cannot ask, I cannot tell...company policy.


----------



## Jason Moore

Chris Michalek said:


> This thread needs more man love


The guy in the back said, Me Love You Long Time!!


----------



## Jim Nash

This is some good stuff right here . Just when I stop laughing someone else speaks up and I'm laughing again . 

Most are funny on purpose . Lee's funny too but not on purpose I think . Don't worry about me being offended by his comparison . That sh*^ was funny . Comparing cops to a gun expert and inventor ? WTF ?! 

Lee WTF. Robinson you crack me up !


----------



## Chris McDonald

Gillian it was a good try and I really do agree with you, did you think this might happen or is it worse than you thought? I got to admit your SC H post was going good last time I read it. So much for preaching, you might as well join in. Although it’s really starting to go to another level with the recent gayness, I mean who even has pictures like that on their hard drive?


----------



## David Frost

Jim Nash said:


> . Don't worry about me being offended by his comparison . That sh*^ was funny . Comparing cops to a gun expert and inventor ? WTF ?!
> 
> !


The majority of cops I know, and that's been quite a few over the years, aren't really that big on guns. Oh sure they carry one daily, usually fairly proficient (some would be surprised at the lack of proficiency in some actually) but it's a tool of the trade. Sure there are always those few, usually young buffed Spec Op's run and gunners. The number of cops that will never fire their weapon in an actual situation far exceed those that will. 

DFrost


----------



## Jason Moore

David Frost said:


> The majority of cops I know, and that's been quite a few over the years, aren't really that big on guns. Oh sure they carry one daily, usually fairly proficient (some would be surprised at the lack of proficiency in some actually) but it's a tool of the trade. Sure there are always those few, usually young buffed Spec Op's run and gunners. The number of cops that will never fire their weapon in an actual situation far exceed those that will.
> 
> DFrost


Which is a good thing. I'm sure every officer would agree that every day that doesn't require the use of a fire arm is a good day. But good point david indeed. I don't know what the deal is with Lee and the verbal abuse of law enforcement. He must have gotten a speeding tickek last week or somthing.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

This one needs some help :lol:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDfNV9bJoSg


----------



## Jason Moore

Kyle Sprag said:


> This one needs some help :lol:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDfNV9bJoSg


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J38stQaNU9w&feature=related that was a rediculously close call. this video is pretty dang funny


----------



## Lee Robinson

If you think my post offended any officer, you have your head up stuck in the sand. Any officer that knows who Elmer Keith was would be honored to be compared to him. I have several friends that are police officers.

The post was Elmer Keith's position that toy guns are a bad idea and that kids should learn not to view guns as toys...something which MANY OFFICERS would agree with. Saying that Elmer Keith has more experience and knowledge of firearms that anyone on this forum, including the police officers, is NOT a put down on officers. It is an informative statement about Elmer Keith's depth of knowledge to those that don't know who Mr. Keith is.

Now, for you to take my post as anything other that what I wrote is complete foolishness on your part.

I appreciate the service of those that protect the laws of the land...and contribute to their work...including K9 officers as well. In fact, I donated $100 gift certificate to Ray Allen at a fairly recent national K9 competition that only allowed police officers to compete. That isn't much, but it is an expression of my appreciation of their work. What have you done.

Oh, and I don't have any tickets. I have a CC permit and a CDL, so I honor the laws.


----------



## Bob Scott

When in doubt or offended by ANYONE'S post just remember my bi line under all my posts.
There really are some great people here worth listening to.


----------



## Jason Moore

Bob Scott said:


> When in doubt or offended by ANYONE'S post just remember my bi line under all my posts.
> There really are some great people here worth listening to.


You are right Mr. Scott#-o](*,) I think it is time to take advantage of one of the more usefull features on this forum. =;


----------



## Chris McDonald

This thread went from world piece, to some new broad Angie talking dick and being mean after poor Jeff tried to help her mental status, to some chick Jason trying to make Angie feel better by saying Jeff has gotten under his skin, to queer pictures being posted, to cops shooting each other proving chicks should never have a job with a gun, to Lee wanting a cookie for donating a gift certificate, This guy Lee must have got his ass beat on the play ground his whole life, I know he has dreams of being a kid again but with his junk yard dogs next to him. To me being confused after reading Bobs bi line…. 10 times 
Overall I am very impressed how well everyone got along with all these sensitive issues. 

Gillian I never seen all this coming, but thanks for starting one of the best threads ever.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Chris McDonald said:


> This thread went from world piece, to some new broad Angie talking dick and being mean after poor Jeff tried to help her mental status, to some chick Jason trying to make Angie feel better by saying Jeff has gotten under his skin, to queer pictures being posted, to cops shooting each other proving chicks should never have a job with a gun, to Lee wanting a cookie for donating a gift certificate, This guy Lee must have got his ass beat on the play ground his whole life, I know he has dreams of being a kid again but with his junk yard dogs next to him. To me being confused after reading Bobs bi line…. 10 times
> Overall I am very impressed how well everyone got along with all these sensitive issues.
> 
> Gillian I never seen all this coming, but thanks for starting one of the best threads ever.


Chris You have made 2 references to Gillian being a dude I think you are mistaken ...mod edit ....


----------



## Chris McDonald

Mike Scheiber said:


> Chris You have made 2 references to Gillian being a dude I think you are mistaken ...mod edit ....


 
You know I never really thought about what someone from a hilly country in Europe named Gillian would be. But Gillian has some pretty good quick witted humor and that is pretty rare in a woman. And Gillian never really complained or bitched like a broad, and I never heard her say she was into SARs, sorry Gillian that’s what I get for assuming… 
Funny and doesn’t bitch… lives in a small hilly country…… I think I love her. 
Holy cow this thread has more surprises..... Simply amazing, just amazing. I’m speechless. See what happens when you don’t post video of yourself. I think a video of the person and the dog should be mandatory to log on for now on. 
 I can see how my way with words would make you think I am some amazing stud dude, but as you can see in my videos I’m a tall scrawny bald guy with a bad back and chicken legs and my wife says got a big nose. I’m not really bald it just grows in fluffy on the sides and I got a hair island on the front of my head. 
Man, what’s next on this thread? 
Mod edit


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Oh for ****s sake, they moderated toads ??? That is about as retarded as putting ********* instead of the word ****, when we all ****ing know what the **** I ****ing just said.

Lets face it. You can be as PC as you want, but toads are ****ing hilarious, besides being an abomination in the eyes of God. Think of all the really funny shit we would not be able to laugh at, if toads had not been able to bring it to life. WHere would we be without this great word combination ?? toad piggies. Another great.

THis is good stuff, take it easy on the moderating. ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Chris McDonald

Ya you guys should put back the turd word. That’s getting way to tight ass about things. I pride myself on being politically correct at all times and I saw nothing wrong with it. And I’m having a tough time putting letters in Jeffs post with all the little stares he’s got. ************ is a good one as well and its politically correct anyone can pack fudge.


----------



## Lee Robinson

Chris, just make sure it is a big cookie. My kid is hungry. I gave all my food to the ****ing homeless too.  I don't want to find a ****ing toy gun and get ****ing arrested by a cop that doesn't know a ****ing toy from the real ****ing thing. hehehe


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Can we just stop looking like idiots and put *mod edit* back in ??


----------



## Chris Michalek

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Can we just stop looking like idiots and put *mod edit* back in ??



The pet people would find that offensive when they are trying to figure out how to train a puppy to stop ****ing around and not to shit in the house.


----------



## Chris McDonald

Lee Robinson said:


> Chris, just make sure it is a big cookie. My kid is hungry. I gave all my food to the ****ing homeless too.  I don't want to find a ****ing toy gun and get ****ing arrested by a cop that doesn't know a ****ing toy from the real ****ing thing. hehehe


 
Your poor kids, really. Don’t they have some normal relatives or something they can go live with for the better of man kind?


----------



## ann schnerre

Jason Moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J38stQaNU9w&feature=related that was a rediculously close call. this video is pretty dang funny


 
this thread IS FUNNY (well, some posts aren't as amusing as others, to me), but jason, this vid was an absolute HOOT!!!! OMG, it's the keystone cops, but in real life    i watched it 4 times in a row.....


----------



## Lee Robinson

Sure they do, but I'm just so much fun they choose to stay here. They like watching me slap my chest and hold my head sideways while I use intellect to put you in your place.


----------



## Jason Moore

ann freier said:


> this thread IS FUNNY (well, some posts aren't as amusing as others, to me), but jason, this vid was an absolute HOOT!!!! OMG, it's the keystone cops, but in real life    i watched it 4 times in a row.....


Yeah I lauged my ass off.It looked like a SNL scetch.


----------



## Anne Vaini

Chris Michalek said:


> I wonder how many of you mirror the personality of your dogs? I can see it...
> 
> Lee - Defensive and full of fluff
> Jeff O - quick to bite but only for fun
> Jim Nash - Serious mofo that will take a man down for real
> Jason Moore - huh?
> Me- time for another nap.
> Mike Suttle - Serious, balanced always working
> Howard Gaines - I would be a poodle if people wouldn't laugh


Nice! My girl and I mirror each other. Excessively enthusiastic, a little spazzy, love to learn new things, cute and cuddly - but watch out - we might bite. :twisted: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jason Moore

Chris Michalek said:


> I wonder how many of you mirror the personality of your dogs? I can see it...
> 
> Lee - Defensive and full of fluff
> Jeff O - quick to bite but only for fun
> Jim Nash - Serious mofo that will take a man down for real
> Jason Moore - huh?
> Me- time for another nap.
> Mike Suttle - Serious, balanced always working
> Howard Gaines - I would be a poodle if people wouldn't laugh


LOL I guess I missed this some how before. I like the Huh? behind my name. LOL It shows I keep you guessing.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

I just read this whole thread. It was great! But, I just gotta add....Elmer Keith once killed a big buck at 200 yds with the new 44 mag (during its developement I believe.) Think it was a .44 S&W.
Thought you should all know that. \\/ \\/ \\/


----------



## Jason Moore

Don Turnipseed said:


> I just read this whole thread. It was great! But, I just gotta add....Elmer Keith once killed a big buck at 200 yds with the new 44 mag (during its developement I believe.) Think it was a .44 S&W.
> Thought you should all know that. \\/ \\/ \\/


Oh my god I did not know that tell me more please.=D>


----------



## Lee Robinson

He created the 357 Mag, 41 mag, and 44 mag by designing the caliber's capabilities around S & W revolvers. S & W used him as a consultant on many projects.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

*Bigger caliber isn't always important*



Lee Robinson said:


> He created the 357 Mag, 41 mag, and 44 mag by designing the caliber's capabilities around S & W revolvers. S & W used him as a consultant on many projects.



I can kill all the "big bucks" I need to with my full auto STEN

http://www.canuck.freehosting.net/sten.htm
A machine gun that was made for something like $10/each in WW II 
That's my weapon of choice, dog gone it (I keep it dog related)


----------



## susan tuck

Chris McDonald said:


> You know Gillian started all this shit, He’s a trouble maker. Small hilly country trouble maker


Gillian is a "she" you d**k (dork).


----------



## Don Turnipseed

He's a she???? Yeh, I have met a few like that.


----------



## Jason Moore

Lee Robinson said:


> He created the 357 Mag, 41 mag, and 44 mag by designing the caliber's capabilities around S & W revolvers. S & W used him as a consultant on many projects.


Thank you=D>


----------



## Don Turnipseed

If memory serves, the smith pistol he shot that 200 yd buck with was a 4"er. \\/ \\/


----------



## Tim Lynam

Jason,

The only reason he shot a buck at 200 yards with a handgun is because he COULD'NT HUNT worth a s**t!

Lee,

Who gives a f**k?!!!

Thomas,

A Sten is a piece of s**t. Nice weapon of choice... Further proves the only thing you you know anything about is Lee.

Are we having fun yet?#-o

Tim


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Don Turnipseed said:


> If memory serves, the smith pistol he shot that 200 yd buck with was a 4"er. \\/ \\/


Well I guess that's ware Cliff Clavin OH I mean Lee and Elmer have somthing.:^o


----------



## David Frost

Kyle Sprag said:


> This one needs some help :lol:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDfNV9bJoSg


I remember that. Excited cop forgot training (hence finger on trigger). Nerves have a funny way of making muscles do things without us thinking for them.

DFrost


----------



## Lee Robinson

Mini Mike...you can do better than that now can't you?


----------



## Bob Scott

95 post long and it's still nothing but children throwing fits!


----------

